# Golden eagle



## tdoor4570 (Feb 25, 2010)

Would like to find out more info on the Golden Eagle target bow I have listed in the left hand target bow forum for sale


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

Could you post a link? Can't find it, sorry.


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

Never mind, I found it.


----------



## eagle man (Jun 7, 2011)

What do you want to know? I have owned 2 of them over the years. The first one I bought in 1971. Please PM me with any questions.


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

You are looking at the Golden Eagle Recurve I believe?


----------



## tdoor4570 (Feb 25, 2010)

skip5515 said:


> You are looking at the Golden Eagle Recurve I believe?


Its not a recurve it has cams


----------



## tdoor4570 (Feb 25, 2010)

Please close thread


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Never had cams on one in 1971 as there wasn't any bows that had cams then, only round wheel compounds were being MFG.


----------

